# New life for bar clamp



## Phil277 (Jan 15, 2012)

I've owned this small bar









clamp for over 30 years and used it often. Lately the sliding jaw didn't have an grip on the bar when tightening the clamp. I realized that the edge of the leaf that grips the bar has become rounded by wear. I drilled out the rivet at the end of the bar and removed the sliding jaw, I removed the leaves, flipped them over and put the leaves back in. The clamps works like new, good for another 30 years. This fix works on large bar clamps too.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

good tip phil
thanks


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info Phil.

Extended use, no extra cost, making me smile.

Work Safe.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Thats a grand idea. I have jorgs. of that age, only prob. is they do not slip. But I ll keep this in mind if they ever fail. Thank you sir


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Phil, You are my kinda guy (cheap). I used to wear out a lariat rope, tie a honda on the other end and then wear that end out. Now, that's CHEAP! Thanks for posting this tip but not sure I'll live long enough to wear my bar clamps out (but I'm trying!).


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

What do you mean cheap gfadvm, after you get a lariat rope broke in properly, who would want to throw
it away.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

gfadvm….. If my boss saw a lariat with two hondas he would have asked why I wasn't roping two calves at once!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I have the same problem with some old Bessey and Gross Stabil clamps. I have lightly filed the grooves on the bar and that works better, but this sounds like a proper fix!

I am going to try it today.

Thank you for posting it!

Got any others?


----------



## wee3 (Mar 6, 2012)

Good tip,thats a good fix.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow, I'm impressed that there are at least 2 LJs who knew what a lariat rope and honda was!


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

gfadvm….. My first paying job was when I was 12. I worked for Double Diamond Ranch in Idaho riding fence all summer. I grew up in a family of ranch people and learned at a very young age what scours was and that I didn't want to be associated with that end. I also learned what a calf chain was for and how to use it.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

sounds like my childhood, Dallas.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I KNEW that was coming!


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Another trick I learned was to flip the 2 gripper plates in the opposite direction and replace them and they work good also.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I've owned two Hondas. I know what a lariat is, but not YOUR kind of honda.

Phil, that's a nice solution. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Rance, It's a cowboy thing!


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

GFADVM… maybe we can make it easier for them by telling them a Honda is what you catch a Kaw from while riding a Hog!


----------

